# You left me, You divorced me, NOW LEAVE ME ALONE!!



## ConfusedInMichigan

Hey everyone,
It has been a long time since I posted on here. Just wanted to share with you some things from my life, and see if anyone else has had this happen.
My ex moved out, divorced me. We have been divorced for over a year. No kids. No common friends. She actually doesn't even live anywhere near me anymore.
I am happier than I have been since college (I'm 33). After being devastated for about 6 months, I decided to work on myself. I am in great shape now, read a ton again, AND have met a wonderful woman that I really get along with and share a lot of interests with. I realize that my ex and I simply weren't compatible.
Here's what I really wanted to share: I have not seen or spoken to my ex in about 8 months. She has moved in with another guy, etc. HOWEVER, for about the past 5 months she has made dozens of attempts to contact myself or my family members (including family members that she wasn't even friends with/knew/saw much). I have not responded to any of her attempts. I have no desire to. The thought of her actually makes my stomach turn (not a joke or exaggeration). It is honestly annoying me quite a bit. I do not want to contact her to tell her this because I feel like A) she will use it as an excuse to harass me or B) she will only do crazier things. What's the deal??? She moved out, she filed, etc. etc. etc. Thoughts?


----------



## 06Daddio08

You say you met a wonderful woman? The deal is this; who cares what she has to say and why she's reaching out. It no longer concerns you.

If everything in your divorce is finalized and the legalities have been settled, continue on with your life.


----------



## Clawed

Agreed! It's a really super good thing that you did not have kids together. That would make things complicated, but it sounds like you are in a good place - keep it up, you have no obligation to ever speak to her again.

Great to hear you have been doing so well! Let her suffer a bit, she might be coming to the realization of what an idiot she has been and regrets her terrible decisions. But, she forced you to move on - so do exactly that and never look back - you are much better for it!


----------



## 3Xnocharm

No kids together? BLOCK HER.


----------



## Rowan

Definitely block all her avenues of contact with you - Facebook, phone, emails, etc. And ask all your friends/relatives to not give her any information about you or even tell you when she contacts them.


----------



## Freak On a Leash

You have no kids? You are happy without here and have no wish to deal with her? Well, end of story. Tell her to phuck off and block her sorry as$ from everything. Tell her if she continues to bother make a pain of herself you'll file a complaint against her with the police. 

Heck I did that with my ex and we do have a kid! Worked very well because he knows I don't bluff.


----------



## BetrayedDad

ConfusedInMichigan said:


> What's the deal??? She moved out, she filed, etc. etc. etc. Thoughts?


Simple. She realizes, like so many of these fools, that the grass ISN'T greener on the other side of the fence.

No kids??!!?? I ENVY you! BLOCK ALL attempts! DO NOT give her the satisfaction of a response. Don't even listen in silence. As far as you should be concerned in your mind, she's dead to you. Let her live in ANGUISH and REGRET for the rest of her life. That's how you will sleep at night. Knowing you deserved and got better.


----------



## Chuck71

I remember your posts from last year. Glad to see you have dealt

with everything and moved on! She realizes her mistake but it is 

much too late, my X did the same thing. She could be wanting to 

sabotage your new relationship. Block your #. Better yet, get a 

burner phone and let her have #. Then tell her not to call. When 

she does, file harassment charges. Get order of protection.

Sometimes you have to play their game to.... stop the games


----------



## Jellybeans

Maybe she is dealing with guilt or having wanted out?

Who knows.

The point is you don't have to engage her if you don't want to. If you wish, block her number.


----------



## hope4family

Real life is too boring and or sad. Or like my ex randomly giving me compliments about how good I was to her but not wanting to come back. Could be she isn't completely evil, just a human being. 

I know it must be difficult. Trust me. I share a kid with her. It's harder. If it really bothers you so. Do what was stated, all the way up to filing charges.

On the apology thing. Maybe, maybe not. Does it matter?


----------



## Garry2012

Seems to be the norm and not the exception on this site.


----------



## Chuck71

Garry2012 said:


> Seems to be the norm and not the exception on this site.


very sad but very true. regret? left w/o thinking it thru?

Garry how is Palpatine and Lord Vader doing?

errr, your X and MiL?


----------



## MrsVain

If i didnt have kids with my ex, i would have changed my number a long time ago. i filed for divorce but only after he LEFT me again and started cheating on me while we were "broken up" i used to tell him we are not in high school and you dont break up when you are married. he and his chick are both crazy and love to hurt my fellings and cause me pain. 

i wish i didnt have to talk to him at all. change your phone number. i know both my landline and my cell would change it for free if i said i was being harassed.


----------



## Jellybeans

Chuck71 said:


> very sad but very true. regret? left w/o thinking it thru?


In the cases it happens, it may be a combination of both. Or they haven't processed it and are still living in the past.


----------



## Wolf1974

Some just enjoy twisting the emotional knife cause they can. Don't let her do it. Don't engage with her. Wish I could not engage with my x ever


----------



## arbitrator

*Oh, she's having second thoughts about you as you unknowingly, are starting to become her Plan A once again, since her new Plan A with her move-in has slowly and obviously denigrated back to Plan B. She undoubtedly must have become rather tired of the bowl of Cheerios that he's been serving up to her over there!

It greatly appears that "the 180" has served you well, my friend! My advice: she hasn't been very proactive in speaking to you in quite a while, would you say? Then why destroy all of the resultant positivity for you?

You're living a brand new chapter in your life! To hell with her! She was the author of making up her bed ~ just let her lay in it! Having such a scurrilous woman back in your life serves you absolutely no benefit at all!

You should enjoy the fruits of your labor and suffering over her! Why should she benefit?*


----------

